# Petie and training



## Frank Cloud (Jun 28, 2016)

As many have read my earlier threads. Petie is an escapee budgie that I was lucky enough to catch at my bird feeder. He has now become a member of the family and he and I have become fast friends. I hold him on a daily basis, inside the cage and pet him often. He loves it. Obviously, he is a flyer as he was living outside in the elements before we connected.

I would like to start bringing him out a little, but don't really know how he will react as he was once free. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

My plan right now is to take him into a small, safe room and let him out with his favorite millet treats in hand. What I am afraid of, is that he will decide not to come up to me and leave me in a situation where he has to be caught.

I have no intentions of clipping his wings as I want him to be able to fly if necessary and also for exercise.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that things with Petie have been going so well!  

I do agree that if he'd like to come out, it's just fine to let him out. Some budgies, however, don't immediately leave their cage, as they see it as their "safe space", preferred against the uncertain surroundings. You can open his cage door and see if he would like to explore outside of his cage. If he doesn't, that's fine. Often, it takes time for budgies to work up the courage to peek out. You can put a perch on the outside of his cage like a "deck" so he has a comfy place to sit in close proximity to that which is familiar to him.  

If he does decide to come out, just let him explore for a little while. Many budgies will go in on their own after a while, and when a routine is established. For example, letting them out before dinner, budgies will learn to go back in so they can have their food. 

Since you already have been bonding with him, there is a good chance he will see you as a "safe spot" and allow you to offer him a hand or finger to ferry him back to his cage when he should return. If not, you can offer a dowel for him to step on, or, if all else fails, just relax and let him return on his own, as he will need to for food/water. 

I wouldn't worry about that, though, considering how far you've gotten with him, as well as the fact that you have plenty of millet 

Best of luck with Petie's first out of cage time, be sure to let us know how it all goes! :fingerx:


----------



## Kimd (Jun 26, 2016)

StarlingWings gave you good advice. Good luck when you let Petrie out for the first time. Remember to let Petrie go at his own pace with encouragement. If we go to quick for our Budgies they can go backward I know through experience with my current Budgie. Good luck.


----------



## Frank Cloud (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, I tried it tonight. It was I would say a 50/50 venture. He had no problems coming right out of the cage and to me when I had a millet ball on my hand. The issue came when I tried to put him on top of his cage. He freaked out and began flying up to the ceiling and though not hitting it hard, he did flow up and then down. Then he flew into the shutters.

(I had him in a small bathroom, the ceilings are low. He finally ended up on the shower curtain and I was able to get him back on my hand with another millet ball. Then I put him back in the cage on my hand, (No issues there). I decided to give it another try and he flew to my hand or whatever hand I had with a treat.

So I did this exercise several times feeling good. Then he had another little freakout moment where he flew up to the ceiling a few times and finally flew down and landed on my glasses,(while they were still on my face). So again with a millet treat, he flew to my hand and I put him up.

He was eating, no apparent injuries, but it was pretty scary a couple of times. We had a petting session later before I put him to bed.

Not sure where I go from here, it was pretty uncomfortable. Thank heavens it wasn't in a bigger room. He never hit the ceiling per say, his wings would touch and he would lose altitude. One thing is for sure, if there had been an open window he would have once again been an escapee.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

To me this sounds like a perfectly normal 1st time outing.
They WILL "crash" into walls/ceilings when out the first couple of times, all a part of finding out the layout of the room etc. (yes, it's terrifying to watch!)

Actually it sounds to me like it went pretty good, the fact that he landed on you and you can get him onto your hand and put him back into the cage without any problems makes me think, you and he will do just fine, top of the cage, is new territory, but he will spend quality time there soon I'm sure.


----------



## Frank Cloud (Jun 28, 2016)

Session 2 under our belt and feathers. Much better tonight, no crashes.

He flew from hand to hand four or five times. Perched on my shoulder, my head, the side of my glasses, got him to fly to the cage and land on top. Then put him back with no issues.

The difference tonight is that I put his cage at it's natural height and it seemed to make a huge difference. The main thing I was very happy about is that there were zero crashes.

He's very smart. Of course, all this is rewarded with millet treats.

Overall, very pleased. We will keep it in the same room for quite some time before we graduate to something different.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's wonderful!  I'm so glad he's figuring out the lay of the land so quickly  He definitely sounds like a very clever little boy 

Way to go, Petie! :urock: 

I hope to hear more updates soon :jumping:


----------



## Frank Cloud (Jun 28, 2016)

We've had multiple training sessions now and he's doing quite well. No more crashes in the bathroom. He usually flies out to my shoulder. Doesn't like to be petted outside the cage; however, and he will let me know.

Will soon expand his area. Trying to get him exercise.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's wonderful  I'm so glad to hear Petie is doing well with his training and out of cage time :thumbsup:

Keep up the good work!


----------

